# Lake Tahoe to Yosemite Park



## piching (Feb 28, 2010)

We have reservations for Marriotts Timber Lodge in Lake Tahoe  last week in May this tear. We are interested in driving to Yosemite park. How long would it take to drive there. Allso would the access roads be closed because of the weather( I know it is too early to tell and that the Tioga Pass Road and Glacier Point Road may be closed till June) Will we be accessing those roads to go to the Park. If we are,is there an alternate route to the park entrances. We are hoping to stay at Oakhurst but I cannot get any info about accessibililty of roads on line.
Allso what is the driving time from Reno airport to Lake Tahoe.
Thanks for all the helpful advice I have received from Tugger


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2010)

I will be surprised if Tioga pass is open in May - we are having a wet winter and we have had snow in Tahoe the last 2 Memorial Day weekends.

The other entrances to Yosemite are kept open all winter, but a big storm can certainly close them for a day or 2 - you will need to check after you get to Tahoe.

It's about 5 hours/210 miles from Tahoe to Yosemite, because you will be on smaller, slower, mountain roads. You have to drive west from Tahoe and then drive south and then drive east again.  MAP

I wouldn't stay in Oakhurst - for the full Yosemite experience, stay in the park - there are a variety of accommodations there, but book ASAP - they fill up months in advance.  Plus - it's about an hour and a half drive from Oakhurst to Yosemite Valley.  I'd want to be closer.  MAP

Reno Airport to South Shore is 53 miles/70 min. - MAP


----------



## tompalm (Mar 2, 2010)

Denise is right.  We did the same trip about three years ago and the pass was not open during Memorial Day weekend.  It opened about a week later.  Also, we stayed at Yosemite Lodge and it was excellent, but not cheap.    There are a few other places that you can stay a lot cheaper and it would be better to drive from the south end of the park, or to get a tent cabin than to be outside.  When we left Yosemite, there was a long line of cars to get in.  If you stay outside the park, expect to wait in line about 20 minutes or more each day you go to the park.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 2, 2010)

I just want to add that it is a very nice scenic drive from Placerville south on historic hwy 49 ( Gold Rush Trail ) south to Yosemite.


----------



## exyeh (Mar 2, 2010)

Denise, May I ask if I stay at Worldmark Bass lake, would it be too far? I remember I saw your post last time that you were going to stay there for a week. How's the trip? Is that a good choice?
Thanks in advance. 
Emily


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2010)

It must have been another Denise - my first choice would be to stay in the park - it is still at least an hour to the valley floor from Bass Lake.


----------



## kjd (Mar 3, 2010)

Stayed at Tenaya Lodge and highly recommend it.  It's a great vacation experience all by itself.  The lodge has a lot of activities outside of the park.  It's two miles from the South entrance to Yosemite on highway 41.  A no-hassle way of getting in and out of the park no matter what time of day.

May is a month that is very busy at Yosemite.  It's because many visit to see the waterfalls.  They are very robust at that time of year.  Also, Yosemite is not a particularly large park as some national parks go. We went in September and some of the falls were dry.  Bridle Falls was reduced to almost a trickle.

At various times of the year they close sections of the park and some sections have a capacity limit.  When it's busy it's important to be there early.  The road system in Yosemite is at times inadequate to handle the amount of traffic.  That's why it's important to stay in or near the park.   When it's busy at the park there is also a lot to do at Tenaya Lodge.

Yosemite is one of our favorite parks to visit.  It's always a great experience no matter what time of year you visit.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2010)

Yosemite is actually a very large park - but the Valley Floor area is small.


----------



## kjd (Mar 3, 2010)

You're right--but it is only large if you are a backpacker.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2010)

Piching - here is a map of Yosemite that shows the entrances and main roads.   Yosemite Valley is great and there is a lot to see, but you will want to explore Wawona, Glacier Point, the Mariposa Grove (redwoods), and if the snow allows, some of Tioga Road/Tioga Pass.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 3, 2010)

We have driven the Tioga Pass several times. The eastern part of the park along Tioga Pass is one of the most scenic areas in the park.

Yosemite is the 3rd largest NP in California and is much larger than any of the NPs in Utah and many states.


----------

